# Rush Run Crappie



## Willi2ch (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey does anyone fish rush run for crappie? Is it any good? Does it get crowded since it’s a small lake?


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

I would fish Acton if you want crappie.


----------



## Willi2ch (Jun 13, 2017)

catmando said:


> I would fish Acton if you want crappie.


Thanks! What is Rush Run good for?


----------



## hogtrman (May 13, 2012)

Rush Run is all about the trout stocking in the spring


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

Willi2ch said:


> Thanks! What is Rush Run good for?


Stumps, stumps, and more stumps


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

has some big old gills and a lot of saller crappie and a lot of largemouth but again most are smaller


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

It use to have northern pike. Don't know if they are still in there or not.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

It looks like the lake would hold some nice crappie, and i've been meaning to give it a try, but always go elsewhere. Hard lake to get crappie information on....tight lipped maybe, or really not that good for crappie? I've only fished the lake with the fly rod. Small bass, mostly small gills with the odd nice one, and GREAT carp on the fly in the "flats".


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Its only 52 acres..most crappie are small..it does have some nice lmb but it is a hard lake to fish with the clarity and vegatation..


----------



## johnnywalleye (Jan 27, 2007)

fished rush run for over 30 years. even talked to the old man that started the crappie. dam was in a different postion back then. you can wish a lot at rush run. crappie are scarce. carp are the biggest along with black snakes. government trout is the big deal in the spring. lots of fun. other than that, enjoy a nice day on the lake with the kids.


----------

